# أيات من الكتاب المقدس عن الدينونة



## مونيكا 57 (17 أكتوبر 2009)

*أيات كثيرة توصل بنا إلى الدينونة، منها 


18الذي يؤمن به لا يدان والذي لا يؤمن قد دين لانه لم يؤمن باسم ابن الله الوحيد.
19 وهذه هي الدينونة ان النور قد جاء الى العالم واحب الناس الظلمة اكثر من النور لان اعمالهم كانت شريرة.
20 لان كل من يعمل السيّآت يبغض النور ولا يأتي الى النور لئلا توبخ اعماله.
21 واما من يفعل الحق فيقبل الى النور لكي تظهر اعماله انها بالله معمولة 
36 الذي يؤمن بالابن له حياة ابدية.والذي لا يؤمن بالابن لن يرى حياة بل يمكث عليه غضب الله(يوحنا 3)

بعد ذلك وجده يسوع في الهيكل وقال له ها انت قد برئت.فلا تخطئ ايضا لئلا يكون لك اشرّ. (يوحنا 14:5)

23 فقال لهم انتم من اسفل.اما انا فمن فوق.انتم من هذا العالم.اما انا فلست من هذا العالم.
24 فقلت لكم انكم تموتون في خطاياكم.لانكم ان لم تؤمنوا اني انا هو تموتون في خطاياكم. (يوحنا 8)

39. فقال يسوع لدينونة أتيت انا الى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون.
40 فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين وقالوا له ألعلنا نحن ايضا عميان.
41 قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية.ولكن الآن تقولون اننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية (يوحنا 9)

20 فاني اقول لكم انكم ان لم يزد بركم على الكتبة والفريسيين لن تدخلوا ملكوت السموات
21. قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تقتل.ومن قتل يكون مستوجب الحكم.
22 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من يغضب على اخيه باطلا يكون مستوجب الحكم.ومن قال لاخيه رقا يكون مستوجب المجمع.ومن قال يا احمق يكون مستوجب نار جهنم. (متى 5)

27. قد سمعتم انه قيل للقدماء لا تزن.
28 واما انا فاقول لكم ان كل من ينظر الى امرأة ليشتهيها فقد زنى بها في قلبه.
29 فان كانت عينك اليمنى تعثرك فاقلعها وألقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم.
30 وان كانت يدك اليمنى تعثرك فاقطعها والقها عنك.لانه خير لك ان يهلك احد اعضائك ولا يلقى جسدك كله في جهنم (متى 5)...... إقرأ إنجيل متى الإصحاحات 5، 6، و7.

14 ومن لا يقبلكم ولا يسمع كلامكم فاخرجوا خارجا من ذلك البيت او من تلك المدينة وانفضوا غبار ارجلكم.
15 الحق اقول لكم ستكون لارض سدوم وعمورة يوم الدين حالة اكثر احتمالا مما لتلك المدينة (متى 10)

32 فكل من يعترف بي قدام الناس اعترف انا ايضا به قدام ابي الذي في السموات.
33 ولكن من ينكرني قدام الناس انكره انا ايضا قدام ابي الذي في السموات (متى 10)

30 من ليس معي فهو علي ومن لا يجمع معي فهو يفرق.
31 لذلك اقول لكم كل خطية وتجديف يغفر للناس.واما التجديف على الروح فلن يغفر للناس.
32 ومن قال كلمة على ابن الانسان يغفر له.واما من قال على الروح القدس فلن يغفر له لا في هذا العالم ولا في الآتي. (متى 12)

49 هكذا يكون في انقضاء العالم.يخرج الملائكة ويفرزون الاشرار من بين الابرار.
50 ويطرحونهم في اتون النار . هناك يكون البكاء وصرير الاسنان (متى 13)

متى18:7ويل للعالم من العثرات.فلا بد ان تأتي العثرات ولكن ويل لذلك الانسان الذي به تأتي العثرة.

1. وقال لتلاميذه لا يمكن الا ان تأتي العثرات.ولكن ويل للذي تأتي بواسطته.
2 خير له لو طوق عنقه بحجر رحى وطرح في البحر من ان يعثر احد هؤلاء الصغار. (لوقا 17)

متى7:2لانكم بالدينونة التي بها تدينون تدانون.وبالكيل الذي به تكيلون يكال لكم. 

متى23:14:ويل لكم ايها الكتبة والفريسيون المراؤون لانكم تأكلون بيوت الارامل.ولعلة تطيلون صلواتكم.لذلك تأخذون دينونة اعظم

29ولكن من جدّف على الروح القدس فليس له مغفرة الى الابد بل هو مستوجب دينونة ابدية.

7 لا تدينوا لكي لا تدانوا.

Lk:6:37:ولا تدينوا فلا تدانوا.لا تقضوا على احد فلا يقضى عليكم.اغفروا يغفر لكم.

47 وان سمع احد كلامي ولم يؤمن فانا لا ادينه.لاني لم آت لادين العالم بل لاخلّص العالم.
48 من رذلني ولم يقبل كلامي فله من يدينه.الكلام الذي تكلمت به هو يدينه في اليوم الاخير. ​*(يوحنا 12)


----------



## النهيسى (17 أكتوبر 2009)

شكرا للآياتالرائعه

الرب يباركك


----------



## فادية (18 أكتوبر 2009)

*آيات  رائعة  جدا  ومعانيها  اروع *
*تسلم ايديك *
*ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للآياتالرائعه
> 
> الرب يباركك



*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (19 أكتوبر 2009)

فادية قال:


> *آيات  رائعة  جدا  ومعانيها  اروع *
> *تسلم ايديك *
> *ربنا يبارك  حياتك*​



*شكرا على المرور
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (19 أكتوبر 2009)

> 39. فقال يسوع لدينونة أتيت انا الى هذا العالم حتى يبصر الذين لا يبصرون ويعمى الذين يبصرون.
> 40 فسمع هذا الذين كانوا معه من الفريسيين وقالوا له ألعلنا نحن ايضا عميان.
> 41 قال لهم يسوع لو كنتم عميانا لما كانت لكم خطية.ولكن الآن تقولون اننا نبصر فخطيتكم باقية



كلام بغاية الروعة يا مونيكا

فكم يكوت اكثر الاحيان الاعمى 

يملك البصيرة اكثر من الاصحاء

شكرا للموضوع الرائع

 سلام المسيح معك


----------



## مونيكا 57 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

كليمو قال:


> كلام بغاية الروعة يا مونيكا
> 
> فكم يكوت اكثر الاحيان الاعمى
> 
> ...








​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 مايو 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> شكرا للآيات الرائعه
> 
> الرب يباركك



*ميرسى لمرورك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2012)

*ايات رااائعه جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (29 يونيو 2014)

happy angel قال:


> *ايات رااائعه جداااا
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​





*ميرسى لمحبتك
واشكرك لمروك الجميل
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (29 يونيو 2014)

*وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.*
*مت 24: **13*
*أعنا وثبتنا وخلصنا يارب ..*
*آيات بديعة وجميل ورائع جداً  *
*شكراً جزيلاً أختي العزيزة لمشاركاتك الجميلة دائماً الرب يعوض تعب محبتك*
*تحياتي وأحترامي والرب معك يباركك ويبارك حياتك وأعمالك وخدمتك *
*المباركة ربنا يفرح قلبك ويفيض عليك بنعمه الغنية وسلامه العظيم ومحبته الدائمة... *
*والمجد لربنا يسوع المسيح دائماً..وأبداً..آمين*​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 مارس 2015)

الكرمه الصغيره قال:


> *وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ.*
> *مت 24: **13*
> *أعنا وثبتنا وخلصنا يارب ..*
> *آيات بديعة وجميل ورائع جداً  *
> ...



*اشكرك للمرور الجميل
 الرب يباركك​*


----------

